# Audeze 4 pin mini XLR to TRS - wiring help



## q2klepto

Just need clarification on how to wire up the Audeze 4pin mini female XLR to a TRS connector
  
Pin 1 - L+
Pin 2 - L-
Pin 3 - R+
Pin 4 - R-
  
Would i connect 
Left xlr female connector: Pin 1 to the Left Signal wire, and Pin 2 to the Ground
Right xlr female connector: Pin 3 to Right Signal wire, and Pin 4 to the ground? 
  
Or would i have to short Pin 1 + Pin 4 and connect them to the Left signal wire, while Pins 2 + 3 are shorted and connected to the ground? (same for the Right side)?
  
Or am i completely wrong  Sorry for the confusion


----------



## liquidzoo

From this, it looks like the pins are bridged on the mini-xlr end (1-4 and 2-3) and then soldered from there.  1-4 on the left would go to TRS Tip, 1-4 on the right would go to TRS Ring, and 2-3 on both would go to sleeve.


----------



## Armaegis

When making a large XLR4 to TRS adapter, yes you connect pins 2 & 4 to the ground (sleeve).
  
 The diagrams above are basically correct. Don't do the upper right one though; don't bridge 1&3 on a regular XLR3 unless you have to


----------



## q2klepto

liquidzoo said:


> From this, it looks like the pins are bridged on the mini-xlr end (1-4 and 2-3) and then soldered from there.  1-4 on the left would go to TRS Tip, 1-4 on the right would go to TRS Ring, and 2-3 on both would go to sleeve.


 
  


armaegis said:


> When making a large XLR4 to TRS adapter, yes you connect pins 2 & 4 to the ground (sleeve).
> 
> The diagrams above are basically correct. Don't do the upper right one though; don't bridge 1&3 on a regular XLR3 unless you have to


 
  
 Thanks guys - so basically all pins in the 4pin female connectors need to be wired up? I wonder if i can split the (stranded) signal wire and solder to both pins 1+4, and split the ground wire from 2+3... or will that cause problems?
  
 Or do i need to bridge 1+4 and solder to a point so its like a Y shape.


----------



## Armaegis

Either method will work.


----------



## q2klepto

armaegis said:


> Either method will work.




Cool I'll split the strands and save me an extra solder point


----------



## Kamakahah

.


----------



## inertianinja

old thread, but...
  
 I'm building a *balanced cable. *Two questions:
  
  
 1. is it correct that for the headphone end of the cable (the mini-XLR), it's wired the same way for balanced or single-ended? (i.e. bridging 1&4 for signal, 2&3 for ground)
  
 2. My amp's balanced headphone jack has a 4-pin XLR, but the diagram for the balanced cable shows a 3-pin XLR. What's the correct wiring for 4-pin XLR termination?


----------



## liquidzoo

This should help on the Amp end:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread/6165#post_13128355

Yes, the headphone end would be the same, just the other end would change.


----------



## inertianinja

liquidzoo said:


> This should help on the Amp end:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread/6165#post_13128355
> 
> Yes, the headphone end would be the same, just the other end would change.




Great, thanks for the help!


----------



## Mediahound

I found this thread via a search and am wondering what this cable seller means when he says that he wires up all 4 connectors and it sounds better? Is that something that is true or just marketing? 

"_Look at the sockets on the cups of your Auzeze Headphones. You will see 4 pins. We actually wire all four pins as Audeze drivers use all 4 pins internally. Most other sellers of Audeze cables wire only two pins, leaving the other two unused. That is why our cables provide a more powerful and better defined audio signature_."

from: https://www.etsy.com/listing/582542...-lcd-2-lcd-3-lcd-4-lcd?ref=shop_home_active_8


----------

